# PGX - Primero Group



## System (18 June 2018)

Primero is a leading engineering and contracting company specialising in providing engineering design, construction and operational services to the minerals, energy and infrastructure sectors. Primero has a specialist expertise in project implementation and delivery with a complementary service offering comprising civil, structural, mechanical and electrical solutions.

The Company provides these services to a diverse client base ranging from mid-sized companies through to international mining and energy houses. Current clients of Primero include Wärtsilä, Rio Tinto, Fortescue Metals, Galaxy Resources and Tawana Resources.

It is anticipated that PGX will list on the ASX during July 2018.

https://www.primero.com.au


----------



## Miner (25 July 2020)

No posting on PGX since 2018- 
some facts - 40% holding by management group - great stake
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200707/pdf/44kb4jhdlds8hb.pdf - reduction of holding
this is a great news to demonstrate how Dean being a joint promoter is continuously investing  https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200707/pdf/44kb49s48kxpqz.pdf - trust is own strength and great work
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200707/pdf/44kb4g4prld9hh.pdf
the below one  is how a bad news can be presented nicely.
FY turnover actually reduced substantially . But that has been shadowed against cumulative returns -
just see on the histogram https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200722/pdf/44kqlhjfllwxbl.pdf


----------



## System (2 March 2021)

On February 26th, 2021, Primero Group Limited (PGX) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following despatch of compulsory acquisition notices by NRW Holdings Limited.


----------

